

Ask HN: Is there a defacto “standard” for API authentication with Node? - antihero

I&#x27;m looking at building some APIs with node, but I&#x27;m not sure whether to go with some sort of OAuth library, simple token based authentication, or whatever. Is there a decent, secure solution that is used regularly?
======
Lenad
As far as I know passportjs is a famous solution
[http://passportjs.org/](http://passportjs.org/)

